# Πώς γράφονται σωστά οι οικογένειες στη συστηματική ταξινόμηση;



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2009)

Ποιο από τα παρακάτω είναι το σωστότερο;

Τα είδη σπίζας που είχε συλλέξει ανήκαν όλα στην ίδια υποοικογένεια Geospizinae, της οικογένειας Fringillidae.
Τα είδη σπίζας που είχε συλλέξει ανήκαν όλα στην ίδια υποοικογένεια Geospizinae (Γεώσπιζες), της οικογένειας Fringillidae (Σπιζίδες).
Τα είδη σπίζας που είχε συλλέξει ανήκαν όλα στην ίδια υποοικογένεια Γεώσπιζες (Geospizinae), της οικογένειας Σπιζίδες (Fringillidae).
Τα είδη σπίζας που είχε συλλέξει ανήκαν όλα στην ίδια υποοικογένεια των Γεωσπιζών (Geospizinae), της οικογένειας των Σπιζίδων (Fringillidae).
Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2009)

This is frigging difficult, makes my head spin.

Εγώ θα έγραφα:
Τα είδη σπίζας που είχε συλλέξει ανήκαν όλα στην ίδια υποοικογένεια της οικογένειας Σπιζίδες (Fringillidae), τις Γεωσπιζίνες (Geospizinae).

Δηλαδή:

Αλλάζω τη θέση της υποοικογένειας επειδή χρησιμοποιείς τη λέξη «ίδια», άρα το όνομα γίνεται παρενθετικό, αλλά δεν θέλω να γράψω «όλα στην ίδια οικογένεια (Γεωσπιζίνες (Geospizinae))» ούτε «όλα στην ίδια οικογένεια, τις Γεωσπιζίνες (Geospizinae), της οικογένειας Σπιζίδες (Fringillidae)».
Μεταφράζω την υποοικογένεια «Γεωσπιζίνες» (και ελπίζω να είναι σωστό) επειδή Γεώσπιζες ή Γεωσπίζες (κατά Πάπυρο) είναι το γένος (Geospizae). 
Βάζω τα ελληνικά πρώτα επειδή έτσι μου αρέσει στη ροή (άρα δεν απαντώ στο ερώτημά σου περί συστηματικής), αλλά οι φρόνιμοι άνθρωποι γράφουν το λατινικό πρώτο, γιατί συχνά δεν ξέρουν το ελληνικό (οπότε απλώς... ξεχνάνε την παρένθεση).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2009)

Το _Γεώσπιζες_ για την υποοικογένεια Geospizinae μου το δώσανε από την Ελληνική Ορνιθολογική Εταιρεία, δεδομένου ότι το κείμενό μου είναι εκλαϊκευτικό. Τους είχα βέβαια αναφέρει ότι ο Πάπυρος δίνει τα γένη Geospiza και Camarhynchus, _Γεωσπίζα (sic)_ και _Καμάρυγχος_ αντίστοιχα, κι αναρωτιόμουν πώς στο καλό να λέγεται το γένος Certhudaea. Η απάντηση από την ΕΟΕ ήταν: «Τα Γένη Geospiza, Camarhynchus, Certhudaea, αν τα αναφέρετε ως γένη είναι πράγματι καλύτερο να τα αφήσετε στα λατινικά (δηλαδή το γένος Geospiza ή τα γένη Geospiza, Camarhynchus, Certhudaea κ.λπ.). Αν όμως αναφέρετε είδη, τότε πρέπει να μπει ελληνικό όνομα, π.χ. _Geospiza fuliginosa_ που (ακολουθώντας την αγγλική πρόταση) θα τη λέγαμε _Μικρή Γεώσπιζα_.»

Πέρα από τις προκλήσεις που παρουσιάζει η συγκεκριμένη σύνταξη (και εξαιτίας των οποίων μπορεί να αναδιατάξουμε τα μέρη της), η αποκρυπτογράφηση του τρόπου με τον οποίο έθεσα την ερώτησή μου, σε συνδυασμό με την απάντησή σου, είναι η ακόλουθη:

Μόνο λατινικά (αφού συχνά μάς είναι άγνωστα τα ελληνικά αντίστοιχα); Λέμε «ναι», ιδίως αν δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε τα ελληνικά.
Πρώτα λατινικά (και τα ελληνικά σε παρένθεση); Επίσης «ναι», βοηθά να λουφάρουμε και κάποιο μετάφρασμα που αγνοούμε.
Πρώτα ελληνικά σε άναρθρη ονομαστική (και τα λατινικά σε παρένθεση); Σίγουρα «ναι» (αν γνωρίζουμε όλα τα μεταφράσματα), διότι ρέει καλύτερα το κείμενο.
Πρώτα ελληνικά σε έναρθρη γενική (και τα λατινικά σε παρένθεση); Μάλλον «όχι».


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2009)

Αντίλογος:

Δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα, στην εκδοχή που έδωσα, να χρησιμοποιήσω τη γενική (και να κατεβάσω τον τόνο): *της οικογένειας των Σπιζιδών*.

Πώς λένε να χρησιμοποιήσεις για την υποοικογένεια το όνομα που ανήκει στο γένος; Θα κάνει μπαμ η αναντιστοιχία αν χρησιμοποιήσεις ελληνικό και λατινικό. Πραγματικά εκλαϊκευτικό θα ήταν να γράψεις «Τα είδη σπίζας που είχε συλλέξει ανήκαν όλα στην ίδια υποοικογένεια της οικογένειας των Σπιζιδών». Τελεία (χωρίς παύλα).

_Geospiza fuliginosa_, αν ακολουθήσουμε το λατινικό, είναι «η αιθαλώδης» (όπως λένε εδώ τον _Dendrocincla fuliginosa_, *plain-brown* Woodcreeper).

Είναι υποχρεωτικό να ανέβει ο τόνος (Γεώσπιζα); Η γεωσπίζα υπάρχει επίσης και στον Δρανδάκη και στον Δημητράκο. Εδώ τι λέει η Πρωία;

Η άλλη οικογένεια δεν είναι _Certhiidae_;
Η _Certhia_ προέρχεται από τον _κέρθιο _του Αριστοτέλη:
Ἔστι δέ τι ὀρνίθιον μικρὸν ὃ καλεῖται κέρθιος· οὗτος τὸ μὲν ἦθος θρασύς, καὶ οἰκεῖ περὶ δένδρα, καὶ ἔστι θριποφάγος, τὴν δὲ διάνοιαν εὐβίοτος, καὶ τὴν φωνὴν ἔχει λαμπράν. 

Λέει στον Δημητράκο (μετά το του Αρ.):
κέρθιος (νεώτ. ζωολ.) γένος πτηνών της οικογένειας των *κερθιιδών*, δημ. μυιγοκαύτης.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 18, 2016)

Επειδή έπαθα μια κρίση ανασφάλειας και δεν έχω μαζί μου τα βιβλία μου, μπορεί κάποιος να μου επιβεβαιώσει ότι τα ονόματα των οικογενειών στη συστηματική είναι όλα αρσενικά; Είναι ανθρωπίδας, κυνίδας, ιππίδας κ.λπ.;


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2016)

Δες τι γράφει στη Βικιπαίδεια:

Στη Ζωολογία τα ονόματα των οικογενειών τελειώνουν πάντοτε με την ελληνική αρσενική κατάληξη *-ίδαι* (-_idae_). Οι υποοικογένεις καταλήγουν σε -*ίναι* (-_inae_) ενώ οι υπεροικογένειες καταλήγουν σε -*οειδή* (-_oidea_).

Στη Βοτανική οι οικογένειες των φυτών, φυκών, μυκήτων και βακτηρίων, έχουν καταλήξεις στα λατινικά σε -_aceae_, ενώ οι υποοικογένειες σε -_oideae_. Και οι δυο καταλήξεις αποδίδονται στα Ελληνικά με την κατάληξη «-οειδή» παρόλο που στα λατινικά η δεύτερη κατάληξη (-_oideae_) είναι η ελληνική απόδοση της πρώτης (-_aceae_). Μερικές πηγές, χρησιμοποιούν (αν όχι λανθασμένα) για τις καταλήξεις των οικογενειών στη Βοτανική την κατάληξη «-ίδαι», προφανώς επηρεασμένες από την αντίστοιχη κατάληξη στη Ζωολογία, και παρόλο που ετυμολογικά αυτή η μετάφραση δεν είναι ακριβής.

Ενώ στην λατινοποιημένη τους μορφή τα ελληνικά ονόματα παραμένουν άκλιτα, στην ελληνική κλίνονται όπως κάθε ουσιαστικό.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Οικογένεια_(βιολογία)


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Επειδή έπαθα μια κρίση ανασφάλειας και δεν έχω μαζί μου τα βιβλία μου, μπορεί κάποιος να μου επιβεβαιώσει ότι τα ονόματα των οικογενειών στη συστηματική είναι όλα αρσενικά; Είναι ανθρωπίδας, κυνίδας, ιππίδας κ.λπ.;



Ίδε επίσης _-ίδαι_:



stathis said:


> ...
> Btw, επειδή στο κείμενό μου έχω διάφορα ονόματα οικογενειών του τύπου Ρανίδες, Λαμνίδες κ.ο.κ., η γενική πληθυντικού τονίζεται όντως στη λήγουσα;






daeman said:


> ...
> Ναι, π.χ. καρχαρινίδες => καρχαρινιδών, ρινιοδοντίδες => ρινιοδοντιδών, κετορινίδες => κετορινιδών, δαλατιίδες => δαλατιιδών, ισουρίδες => ισουριδών, λαμνίδες => λαμνιδών, στη Δομή.
> 
> Ή για τους ρανίδες:
> ...





nickel said:


> ...
> Όλα αυτά στην αρχαία/καθαρεύουσα ανήκαν στα πρωτόκλιτα. Μάλιστα, οι Ranidae ήταν οι βατραχίδαι. Τα τριτόκλιτα στην ονομαστική του πληθυντικού τελειώνανε σε -ες. Τα τριτόκλιτα είχαν και έχουν γενική παροξύτονη, π.χ. των κατσαρίδων. Τα πρωτόκλιτα τονίζονταν στη λήγουσα, των _*βατραχιδών*_.
> 
> Αν λοιπόν δεν κάνω λάθος, όπως είχαμε ο Ατρείδης / οι Ατρείδαι, των Ατρειδών, έτσι είναι και οι βατραχίδαι / των βατραχιδών. Όπως ο επιβάτης / οι επιβάτες, των επιβατών, έτσι και οι βατραχίδες, των βατραχιδών και οι ρανίδες, των ρανιδών. Αλλά οι αρσενικές, όχι οι θηλυκές.



Βρεκεκέξ οικογενειάξ.

Κάτω στου γιαλού τα βράχια συζητάνε δυο βατράχια
λέν' τα λεξιλογικά τους, λέν' τα ταξινομικά 
και απάνω στο σεβντά τους καταλήγουν τελικά


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 19, 2016)

Τέλεια, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## escapaki (May 6, 2016)

Βρήκα αυτό το νήμα για να θέσω κι εγώ μια ερώτηση: Τι γράφουμε με κεφαλαίο στη Ζωολογία και τη Φυτολογία;
Διορθώνω ένα άρθρο σχετικά με τα είδη υπό εξαφάνιση και όλα τα πουλιά είναι με αρχικό γράμμα κεφαλαίο. Κι αναρωτιέμαι: γιατί η Χαλκόκοτα να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο και η απλή (πλην τίμια) κότα με μικρό;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 6, 2016)

Η επιστημονική ονομασία κάθε οργανισμού αποτελείται από δύο λέξεις, όνομα γένους και όνομα είδους. Το όνομα γένους πάει πρώτο και μπαίνει με κεφαλαίο, το όνομα είδους δεύτερο και μπαίνει με μικρό. Συνηθίζεται επίσης να γράφονται με πλάγια γράμματα, π.χ. _Phalaropus fulicarius_.

Οι λεγόμενες "επίσημες κοινές ονομασίες" (όταν και όπου υπάρχουν, δεν υπάρχουν για όλα τα είδη) αποτελούνται από μία ή περισσότερες λέξεις και μπαίνουν όλες με κεφαλαίο αρχικό, π.χ. Κόκκινος Φαλαρόποδας.

Είχαμε πρόσφατα μια σχετική συζήτηση στο νήμα για την Πεπλόγλαυκα.


----------



## escapaki (May 6, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Luminous (Feb 10, 2019)

nickel said:


> Δες τι γράφει στη Βικιπαίδεια:
> 
> Στη Βοτανική οι οικογένειες των φυτών, φυκών, μυκήτων και βακτηρίων, έχουν καταλήξεις στα λατινικά σε -_aceae_, ενώ οι υποοικογένειες σε -_oideae_. Και οι δυο καταλήξεις αποδίδονται στα Ελληνικά με την κατάληξη «-οειδή» παρόλο που στα λατινικά η δεύτερη κατάληξη (-_oideae_) είναι η ελληνική απόδοση της πρώτης (-_aceae_). Μερικές πηγές, χρησιμοποιούν (αν όχι λανθασμένα) για τις καταλήξεις των οικογενειών στη Βοτανική την κατάληξη «-ίδαι», προφανώς επηρεασμένες από την αντίστοιχη κατάληξη στη Ζωολογία, και παρόλο που ετυμολογικά αυτή η μετάφραση δεν είναι ακριβής.
> 
> ...



Και έτσι ερχόμαστε αντιμέτωποι με προβλήματα, κατά τη μεταγραφή των καταλήξεων στα Ελληνικά.
Παράδειγμα:
Cactaceae -> Κακτοειδή (οικογένεια)
Cactoideae ->  (υποοικογένεια)...


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2019)

Όπως βλέπω σε δύο τουλάχιστον πηγές, *κακτοειδή *αποδίδονται και τα δύο, με τα λατινικά από δίπλα. Δεν θεωρώ πάντως ότι είναι πολύ λειτουργικό αυτό το σύστημα. Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει δοθεί κάποια έξυπνη λύση.

http://www.net321.gr/pagination/ebooks/01-3.trial.html
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Υπομονή_(φυτό)


----------



## Luminous (Feb 11, 2019)

Δεν είναι καθόλου λειτουργικό. Σε άλλο φόρουμ προτάθηκε από κάποιο μέλος το -ίδες για το -oideae, αλλά για να αποφευχθεί η σύγχυση με το ήδη υπάρχον -ίδες (-idae), πρότεινα το *-oideae* να μεταγραφεί ως *-οΐδες*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2019)

Με την αφέλεια του αδαούς παρατηρητή (και περισσότερο αναζητώντας την απάντηση επειδή είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάποιος άλλος θα έχει ήδη κάνει την πρότασή μου), αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν γίνεται προσπάθεια να λυθεί το πρόβλημα με μια πρόσθετη συλλαβή. Π.χ. στην οικογένεια με την ένθετη συλλαβή -ακ- (κακτ-ακ-οειδή) που αφενός θυμίζει κάπως τον διεθνή όρο προέλευσης και αφετέρου δημιουργεί σαφή ηχητική διάκριση. 

Κάτι ανάλογο θα ήταν να προστεθεί μια συλλαβή -υπ- στην υποοικογένεια (κακτ-υπ-οειδή). Αυτή, η δεύτερη λύση, έχει σαφώς μικρότερη αντιστοίχιση με τους διεθνείς όρους, αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι χρήσιμη αν το πρόβλημα είναι σχετικά πρόσφατο και εντοπίζεται στην υποοικογένεια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2019)

Καλημέρα. Υποθέτω ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αναζητούμε το ενδεχόμενο να έχει δοθεί λύσει σε επίπεδο γεωπονικής σχολής και να μην την ξέρουμε / να μην την ξέρει το διαδίκτυο. Στο επίπεδο των δικών μας αυθαίρετων προτάσεων, θα μπορούσαμε να προτείνουμε να μπαίνει το υπο- μπροστά από το όνομα της υποοικογένειας: υποκακτοειδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 11, 2019)

nickel said:


> Στο επίπεδο των δικών μας αυθαίρετων προτάσεων, θα μπορούσαμε να προτείνουμε να μπαίνει το υπο- μπροστά από το όνομα της υποοικογένειας: υποκακτοειδή.


Ναι, έχει πλάκα που κάνουμε προτάσεις εντελώς έξω από τον χορό.
Το υπο- στην αρχή έχει το πρόβλημα του ενδεχόμενου μπλεξίματος μεταξύ, να το πω σχηματικά, κάκτων, *υποκάκτων, ίσως και *υπερκάκτων.
Η λογική της ένθετης συλλαβής είναι δανεισμένη από την οργανική χημεία.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2019)

Ο φίλος ο panadeli, που ξέρει πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα για αυτά εδώ από μένα, μου έγραψε:

Για το ζήτημα που σας απασχολεί, το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι το εξής:
Επειδή, διεθνώς, από την εποχή του Λινναίου, οι ταξινομικές βαθμίδες αποδίδονται με λατινικές ονομασίες, προσωπικά θα χρησιμοποιούσα ακόμη και σε εκλαϊκευμένο κείμενο τη λατινική ονομασία αμετάφραστη: "άτομα της οικογένειας Cactaceae", "μέλη της υποοικογένειας Cactoideae", "μέλη του γένους Homo" κ.ο.κ.
Τώρα, αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μεταφραστεί (ή να μεταγραφεί, όπως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση), τότε my guess is as good as yours. Ίσως να έβαζα κακτοειδή και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.​


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 14, 2021)

Σ' ένα άλλο νήμα είχα γκρινιάξει γιατί οι ακτινίδες και οι λανθανίδες θεωρούνται θηλυκές. Εδώ θα κάνω κάτι παρόμοιο για τις οικογένειες στη ζωολογία, και σας παρακαλώ να μου πείτε αν κάνω λάθος:

Ξεκινάμε από τα λατινικά, όπου κατά σύμβαση οι ονομασίες των οικογενειών παίρνουν την κατάληξη -_idae_, από το ελληνικό -_ιδαι_, πληθυντικό του -_ιδης_. Όπως είναι φυσικό, οι ονομασίες αυτές μεταφέρονται στα ελληνικά με την κατάληξη -_ιδαι_, η οποία κατόπιν γίνεται -_ιδες _στη δημοτική. Και, βέβαια, πολλοί νομίζουν ότι οι -_ιδες _είναι θηλυκές, και βλέπεις διάφορα «τις στρουθιονίδες» και «τις ορνιθομιμίδες».

Ευτυχώς, οι περισσότεροι ξέρουν ότι οι -_ιδες _είναι αρσενικοί κι έτσι επικρατούν τα «τους ανθρωπίδες» και «τους κυνίδες». Έλα όμως που, για κάποιον άγνωστο λόγο, θεωρήθηκε ότι στον ενικό πρέπει να είναι -_ιδας_! Γιατί; Ποιος ξέρει να μας πει; Επειδή υπάρχει -α- στο -_ιδαι_; Ή επειδή κάποιες θηλυκές -_ιδες _κάνουν -_ιδα _στον ενικό (σαν τις λανθανίδες καληώρα); Οι παλιοί λατινομαθείς φυσιοδίφες διάλεξαν ελληνογενή κατάληξη, και ακόμα και σήμερα όποιος ανοίξει τη Wikipedia βλέπει plural of a Latin transliteration of Ancient Greek _-ίδης_ (-ídēs), a patronymic suffix, κι εμείς το λέμε λάθος; Τι να πω, πολύ μυστήρια πράγματα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2021)

Και με την ευκαιρία, έψαξα και βρήκα κάποια «*πρώτες ανθρωπίδες».


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 14, 2021)

nickel said:


> Και με την ευκαιρία, έψαξα και βρήκα κάποια «*πρώτες ανθρωπίδες».


Ε, μα ναι - και φαντάσου τι γίνεται στις πιο άγνωστες οικογένειες!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2021)

Κάποιος πάντως είχε γράψει κι εδώ παλιότερα για «θηλυκό» Ανθρωπίδες: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/hominina-hominini.4424/post-43305  (Πωωω, εκείνο το νήμα θέλει τρελή δουλειά για να ξαναφτιαχτούν οι πίνακες κλπ... )


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 20, 2021)

Και φτάνουμε τώρα στο «δε μας παρατάς λέω γω;»  

Έχουμε το αρχαιοελληνικό _ικτίς / ίκτις_, που σημαίνει κουνάβι (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Σήμερα κάποιοι θέλουν ντε και καλά να την αναστήσουν, κι έτσι τη βρίσκουμε με τη σημασία της νυφίτσας, του κουναβιού ή (π.χ. στη Wikipedia) όλων των ζώων της οικογένειας αυτής (Mustelidae). Έλα όμως που, αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε το «ικτίδες» για ονομασία οικογένειας, θα πρέπει να το κάνουμε αρσενικό! Να είναι δηλαδή _ικτίδα _το κουνάβι ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε, και _ικτίδας _οποιοδήποτε θηλαστικό της οικογένειας των κουναβιών! 

Ευχαριστώ, να μου λείπει: _μουστελίδες_ και τελειώσαμε.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2021)

dharvatis said:


> Και φτάνουμε τώρα στο «δε μας παρατάς λέω γω;»
> 
> Έχουμε το αρχαιοελληνικό _ικτίς / ίκτις_, που σημαίνει κουνάβι (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Σήμερα κάποιοι θέλουν ντε και καλά να την αναστήσουν, κι έτσι τη βρίσκουμε με τη σημασία της νυφίτσας, του κουναβιού ή (π.χ. στη Wikipedia) όλων των ζώων της οικογένειας αυτής (Mustelidae). Έλα όμως που, αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε το «ικτίδες» για ονομασία οικογένειας, θα πρέπει να το κάνουμε αρσενικό! Να είναι δηλαδή _ικτίδα _το κουνάβι ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε, και _ικτίδας _οποιοδήποτε θηλαστικό της οικογένειας των κουναβιών!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ, να μου λείπει: _μουστελίδες_ και τελειώσαμε.


Έλα, μην μου πεις πως δεν θυμόσουν ότι είχες συμμετάσχει στο σχετικό νήμα! https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/we...ger-wolverine-polecat-skunk.11556/post-275738


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 22, 2021)

Χαχαχα! Όχι, δεν το θυμόμουν καθόλου!  
Μ' αρέσουν οι «ικτιδίδες», όμως


----------

